# Lily walking me instead of me walking Lily



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi. Looking for some help and suggestions. Lily loves and looks forward to going for a walk when I get home from work. I have a mesh type harness that I put on her. The problem is she pulls VERY hard as she is sniffing her way down the sidewalk. I start PT next week for a bad shoulder. Is there a type of harness that will help with this issue? Any training suggestions? Thanks for the help. Wanda


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia used to be really bad..she still pulls she has to really go...but afterward she settles down. When she started pulling I stop and wait for her to stop and look at me and say "no pull"...I just kept it up until she got it..she forgets once in awhile or when we are headed back to the house she gets in a hurry, but for the most part she has settled down..*

*I've also heard that if you change directions when they start pulling it makes them stop...*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I've also heard that if you change directions when they start pulling it makes them stop...*


 
This is how we were taught at Puppy class. When they pull, say UH UH and turn and walk the other way. It definitely helps after they get it. Also what kind of leash do you have. It is best not to use the retractable kind when walking a dog. You should have a short 4 or 5 ft leash. The loop goes over the arm opposite the side you walk the dog (I walk Izzy on my right, so the loop is on the left wrist), then the leash should be almost taught, just a little loose on the side that your dog is on (my right side). So most of the leash hanging is actually hanging in the front of you. My trainer suggested putting the "walking" hand (my right hand) in your pocket while holding the leash. This helps restrict you from moving your arm to allow them more space to move. When the leash is not hanging, say Uh UH, and turn and walk the opposite way. You may not get very far down the block at first, but Lily should eventually get it.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> This is how we were taught at Puppy class. When they pull, say UH UH and turn and walk the other way. It definitely helps after they get it. Also what kind of leash do you have. It is best not to use the retractable kind when walking a dog. You should have a short 4 or 5 ft leash. The loop goes over the arm opposite the side you walk the dog (I walk Izzy on my right, so the loop is on the left wrist), then the leash should be almost taught, just a little loose on the side that your dog is on (my right side). So most of the leash hanging is actually hanging in the front of you. My trainer suggested putting the "walking" hand (my right hand) in your pocket while holding the leash. This helps restrict you from moving your arm to allow them more space to move. When the leash is not hanging, say Uh UH, and turn and walk the opposite way. You may not get very far down the block at first, but Lily should eventually get it.


*Good Post Christy. I Learned something. Thanks**


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

When Gus was learning to walk nicely at my side I used a SENSE-ation harness...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Great post since I too have learned something new that I wish I had known about for many, many years. Chrissy is a real "puller" and now after 5 1/2 years I will begin to do it the right way when I take her for a walk.


----------

